# drive test



## esraa ebrahim (12 أغسطس 2012)

لو سمحتم انا مهندسة اتصالات الفرقة الرابعة باذن الله و عايزة تفاصيل عن planning-drive test-optimization
لان مشروعى بيختص فى الجزأية دى ازاى بيتم فى الشركات كمجرد نبذة عنهم كل مرحلة بالادوات المستخدمة وبرامج السوفت لكل مرحلة . عندى فكرة عن ال Drive Test لكن ازاى بيتم مرحلة ال optimization
بعد ال ؟؟drive test
ارجوكم باسرع وقت انا بعمل بحث عن الموضوع دا وبلاقى مواضيع كتيرة مش مفسرة بعضها


----------



## mkk123 (15 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الoptimization باختصار هو عملية تحليل البيانات المأخوذة من الدرايف تيست والبرامج المستخدمة في هذا المجال هي : TEMS INVESTIGATION و mapinfo و actix .
وتحتاج هذه العملية الى معرفة بجميع امور الدرايف تيست وايضا خبرة في مجال التحليل.
تحياتي


----------

